# Electrolize?



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

I picked up an electrolyte solution at the pet store, because it was only $1. It's made by Exo Terra and called Electrolize. What I want to know is, is it OK to use on my frogs should any of them need it? The ingredients are: Dextros, Postassium Chloride, Magnesium Chloride, Calcium Chloride, Sodium Chloride, Sodium Benzoate, and Alfalfa. Gurananteed analysis per 0.1 mL are: 

Dextrose 9.5 mg
Potassium 1.0 mg
Calcium 0.25 mg
Magensium 0.1 mg
Sodium 0.1 mg

Then it adds if swallowed seek medical attention, but this stuff is very concentrated, you're supposed to add 2 drops per oz of water, and then soak the animal in it. Would this stuff be safe for stressed frogs if diluted in this manner?


----------



## bgexotics (Feb 24, 2004)

I love that stuff. I had been using it in my reptiles when I give them their weekly soakings. I had a batch of Tiger Leg Tree frogs that came in really stressed out (their deli cup was smashed during shipping) and I soaked them in a solution of the Electrolize and methylene blue and they colored up after 20 minutes. They have been grey in color since Thursday and now they are all green and happy looking, they even ate last night and started calling. I imagine it would help with bloating as well. I don't know about using it on darts but it worked for my tree frogs so far. I am by no means an expert so we need a few other more experienced opinions.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2004)

*electrolyte solution*

I'd really like to see the product before I made an endorsement, but it appears that this would be a fairly good electrolyte solution, and with the directions provided, should be safe for frogs. This is not an endorsement, however.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Well, I found a huge bottle of the stuff at Petco for $1. I'm going to be sending some stool samples eventually, so maybe I could send the smaller bottle and you could check it out?


----------



## mindcrash (Mar 3, 2004)

I heard that this is basically the same as pedialyte. 

Check out this thread at thefrog.org: http://talkto.thefrog.org/index.php?action=vthread&forum=3&topic=3684

Speaking of pedialyte, one of my froglets isn't eating nearly as much as the others. Would it be safe to mist him with pedialyte to stimulate his appetite?

Thanks!


----------



## topaz017 (Jul 30, 2006)

Id like to revive this thread as I also picked up some today to have on hand. Anyone use this yet on PDF's?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

You may want to review some of the discussion on the thread titled 
Emergency Rescue, Force Feeding, & metabolic needs as it discusses soaking pedialyte and some osmolality considerations. 

Ed


----------



## topaz017 (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks Ed. Yes I have read that topic before. I saw where Sports_Doc made a comment about Electrolize. (Searching for Electrolize wont bring up his post because he spelled it Electrodize)

Unfortunately that was all the other information on Electrolize.

I was very bad in chemistry. So reading the Emergency Rescue, Force Feeding, & metabolic needs is a bit tough on the brain.. I admit it, I dont understand half of it. I do get the basic things the post points at. I just was looking for an all round little something I could keep around in case of emergency's. 

Id like to hear from other people who do use this? Or even bad stories about using it. I emailed Dr Fry and he said he still hasn't seen this product. He suggested asking Ed on here .. He said Ed might have some knowledge of it


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Does anyone else see anything odd with the list of ingredients? (Off that fish places' website) 

snip "Ingredients: Dextrose, potassium chloride, magnesium chloride, sodium chloride, sodium benzoate and alfalfa."endsnip

As for an all around supplement, this was technically "made for use" with reptiles. Typically in the literature, there support stuff used for amphibians (as in baths) is significantly different than that used for reptiles. Which is why there are the recommendations to use amphibian ringer's solution.... 

I would also point out that this supplement like pedialyte is lacking in calcium. 

Ed


----------

